# Feedback please!



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

I have completely redesigned my web page. I'd love to have some feedback on what you like and what needs improvement to make it better! Thanks!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Redirection to retail sites are not allowed in Golf Forum. If you'd like to advertise with us please contact a member of the staff.


----------

